# I'm looking to do tiling course.



## Jay1981 (20 Jun 2007)

Hello. I'm looking to get into the tiling area but want to do a course to help me. Can anyone recommend any evening or weekend courses in the Munster area? Thanks.
​


----------



## jesster (21 Jun 2007)

heres an option.. there is a place in uk called ableskills I did a one week tiling course for about 600 including accom. I took the week off work. It was excellent. I tiled the my kitchen/bathrooms and some of my friends' places. 

The tutors were all ex trades with lots of experience and knowledge and i can ring them whenever i have questions. 

There were plenty of guys there who were starting up their own businesses but I wanted to do it for myself. They also do an extra week which covers advanced tiling work. You get a cert at the end and you have to tile a kitchen and bathroom before you can pass. They cover all aspects of the job and all the mistakes you can make.

Im going to the plumbing workshop next year. Its a different way to spend a weeks holiday.


----------



## Jay1981 (21 Jun 2007)

That sounds interesting. I'll have a look into it.
Thanks.


----------



## Carpenter (21 Jun 2007)

Checked their website out for myself, looks very good.  I've sent them an email regarding one of their courses (not carpentry), thanks for that.

Carpenter


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

whats the address of their website ?


----------



## jesster (21 Jun 2007)

its www.ableskills.co.uk

you may even see a picture of me in it.....


----------



## Jay1981 (21 Jun 2007)

Have any of ye used profile tiling in Offaly. Are they any good?


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

Can someone become a professional tiler in one week with able skills ?

What is the industry standard qualification in Ireland for tiling ? Is there an apprenticeship system ? and how long does it take ?


----------



## jesster (21 Jun 2007)

These were my thoughts exactly sign. I only went for the week. Lets just say I wouldnt be the most handy of people but I came back with great skills. I wouldnt be confident to start my own tiling business but there were guys there who imo were definitely natural at it and I would definitely pay for the work that they were doing.

in saying that I think if you did the 2 week course it would be more advantageous. Week one doesnt really cover tiles like granite/slate/marble. Its only ceramic which is easy to cut. 

I guess if you have the aptitude for it then I reckon you could do it. They recommended doing small jobs at first to build up a portfolio. 

Im not sure about Irish system of apprenticeships.


----------



## niceoneted (22 Jun 2007)

I had a look at this web site and it looks great. Am now considering doing some of the courses as have a big interest in DIY etc. 

Jesster can I ask did they recommend accomodation for you or organise it,  if you were travelling from Ire.? 

Does anyone know of such a place that holds such short courses here in Ireland.


----------



## jesster (22 Jun 2007)

There is accom on site but its a bit rough and ready which you have to share with the other people on course. Its cheap though and you get your own room and can cook for yourself. I opted for BnB in dartford. They have a list. Make sure its in dartford otherwise it can be a bit far out most of the people on courses have vans/cars.

I was looking in Ireland for something but couldnt find a thing . I told them at ableskills there was nothing in ireland and they were suprised. I think there is a market for it.

The course runs 8-4 every day and its pretty full on. If you're not used to manual labour is exhausting. The brickies were moaning about their backs, plasterers about their arms/shoulders and tilers about their knees. The only ones not complaining were the electricians. It made me appreciate the physical nature of trades.


----------



## niceoneted (22 Jun 2007)

thanks for the jesster. I'm definately going to do it but it might be next year as have hols pretty much exhausted for this year.


----------



## cole (22 Jun 2007)

Found this on courses.ie.

*Tiling Course Ireland
*21, Captain Keans,
Mitchelstown,
Cork 

*Tel:* Shane 086 1744383


----------



## nad (24 Jun 2007)

Another cork based course is EXPERT TILING SCHOOL phone 087-0530550 not sure of standard of course as just saw add in today's paper.


----------



## dub man (15 Nov 2007)

i am currently doing the course in tullamore its excellent takes 14 weeks one day a week, its alot of money but worth it you would make that money back in no time, they give you basic tools to start you up then if you want to buy more he,ll get the rest at cost price


----------



## Carpenter (16 Nov 2007)

dub man said:


> i am currently doing the course in tullamore its excellent takes 14 weeks one day a week, its alot of money but worth it you would make that money back in no time, they give you basic tools to start you up then if you want to buy more he,ll get the rest at cost price


 
What course is this? Can you post details?


----------



## Dicette (16 Nov 2007)

When we were laying our tiles (I use the word "we" liberally) - I got a book from the library on tiling and my husband took the time to read it and then laid slate tiles very effectively. 

He spent quite a lot of time preparing the area and he did everything very slowly and literally "by the book" (in spite of my efforts to hurry him up). The end result is excellent despite the fact that slate tiles are very difficult to lay.

He has done all of the tiling in our house and also helped in a friend's house.

This approach wouldn't suit everyone - he didn't mind spending the time researching and reading up in advance and also is quite practical anyway. If it was me the end result would be very different!


----------



## TheBlock (16 Nov 2007)

Anyone any idean if they do any courses in Dublin?


----------



## Digger (17 Nov 2007)

Does anybody know the cost and the name of the "academy " that teaches the tiling in Tullamore, would be interested also.


----------



## dub man (19 Nov 2007)

hi digger the course is called profile tiling the guys name is kevin it costs 4500 the web is www.profiletiling.co.uk


----------



## Jay1981 (10 Apr 2008)

Has anyone done the Profile tiling course? Is it worth the price to do it?


----------



## Jay1981 (20 Apr 2008)

Has anyone done the tiling course with profile tiling. How was it?


----------

